# West STL. Co. starting up



## rolgro (Apr 26, 2014)

Just back found 18 nice whites very fresh. Yesterday son and his friend pick 3 1/2 lbs. Will be looking every chance we get, good hunting; conditions look great : ) 

18 mph


----------

